# Backpack Catch Bag



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

This has been done before I'm sure, but the bag my daughter gave me had a nice layer of foam padding sown into the back. Hopefully it will hold up for a while.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

This has been done before I'm sure, but the bag my daughter gave me had a nice layer of foam padding sown into the back. Hopefully it will hold up for a while.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Noice


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes ! ♻


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

way to recycle and that was one he77 of a lighter shot :thumbsup:


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Wehey!

Simplicity at it's finest. Been looking for an inconspicuous solution.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Who doesn't love a lighter pop?! Nice video and catchbag.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now my friend that is super cool....Great idea..looks like I will have to pick up a cheap book bag..& add some padding..

cool lighter shot...I do not know even if I could see it ..let along hit it...Best too you my friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Going to have to try this. If you hang it up with a coat hanger, so the sholder straps were pulled back, do you think it would give you a larger opening?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice shooting.

That "lighter shot" looked to be at least 20 yds.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome shot on the lighter!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the video. I love to see the ball flight in the slow mo shot.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That backpack should go very nicely with your heels! :rofl:

Seriously though, it is a great idea. Carry your shooters, ammo and full cans out to the woods in it...empty a can, shoot a can...empty a can, shoot a can!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> That backpack should go very nicely with your heels! :rofl:
> 
> Seriously though, it is a great idea. Carry your shooters, ammo and full cans out to the woods in it...empty a can, shoot a can...empty a can, shoot a can!


Exactly Tim, tired of spreading ammo out all over the place.. Don't have heals but I do hav ghe matching yoga pants.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

RyanJL said:


> Going to have to try this. If you hang it up with a coat hanger, so the sholder straps were pulled back, do you think it would give you a larger opening?


Thanks for the tip... Latest mod to my portable set up:


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Your welcome. It looks good and I hope it works out. Haven't been able to try this yet, all the back packs at my house have pretty thin backs. Now I'll keep my eye out for "thinker backed back packs"......say that three times fast.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

RyanL said:


> Your welcome. It looks good and I hope it works out. Haven't been able to try this yet, all the back packs at my house have pretty thin backs. Now I'll keep my eye out for "thinker backed back packs"......say that three times fast.


You could cut and fit pieces of a yoga mat and thick towel to the inside back portion with spray adhesive


----------

